# [SOLVED] który kernel do których fglrx (RV770)

## bartmarian

Witam,

przyznaję, że nie bardzo mi się chce szukać pasującej pary:

gentoo-sources (2.626 ? 2.6.27 ? 2.6.28 ? 2.6.29 ? 2.6.30 ?)

i

ati-drivers (573-r1 a może 8.593 itd)

proszę o info kogoś, jaka para działa bez zarzutu (o ile to możliwe),

mam 4850 na fabrycznych sterydach.

----------

## sebas86

Na tę chwilę mam 2.6.28-r5 (gentoo sources) + najnowsze sterowniki zaciągnięte ze strony ATI - te w portage są trochę stare, jeśli zależy Ci na uśpieniu i kilku innych poprawionych rzeczach warto spróbować najnowszych.

----------

## bartmarian

Czytałem że 9.6 są "ok", na drzewie są 9.3, ebuild'a do 9.5 gdzieś znalazłem,

ale u mnie sterownika nie zbudował, więc poczekam...

Z poza drzewa, nie bardzo chcę.

----------

## unK

Wszystkie działają bez problemów z 2.6.27, na 2.6.28 miałem hardlock po restarcie Xów, z 2.6.29 działają wszystkie, z tym że potrzebny jest patch z bugzilli, no i fglrx spamuje wtedy /var/log/messages w takim stopniu, że jak się korzysta z opengl w miarę często, to rozmiar tego pliku dość szybko osiąga 1GB ;p do 2.6.30 potrzebne dodatkowe patche (też są na bugzilli), dalej jest spam syslogu, do tego dochodzi jakieś dziwne przymulenie, więc koniec końców wróciłem do 2.6.27, zainstalowałem 9.6 (wystarczu odnośnik do sterów w ebuildzie zmienić na nowszą wersję) i jest ok ;p

----------

## bartmarian

2.6.27 i 9.6 działają (prawie) dobrze, to prawie, to już "na" inny wątek, dzięki

----------

## BeteNoire

Sterownik 9.6 właśnie wszedł do portage. Czy ktoś już testował z którym kernelem i którym Xorg to poprawnie działa?

----------

## bartmarian

jak na razie jest tak:

```
A file listed in the Manifest could not be found: /usr/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers/files/kernel/2.6.30-enable_msi.patch
```

używam z 2.6.27-r10 (jak unK opisał), zwisy mam sporadycznie, dziś np jak wyłączyłem pilotem TV (podłączony jako drugi monitor),

nie sposób się z tymi drajwerkami nudzić

----------

## unK

ati-drivers-9.6, xorg-server-1.6.1.901-r3, kernel 2.6.27-r10, zwisów brak ;p

----------

## BeteNoire

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> jak na razie jest tak:
> 
> ```
> A file listed in the Manifest could not be found: /usr/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers/files/kernel/2.6.30-enable_msi.patch
> ```
> ...

 

No właśnie, ktoś wie OCB?

Ale wygląda, że unK ma ten plik - mógłbyć go wrzucić na pastebina?

----------

## bartmarian

unK używa 2.6.27 - plik nie potrzebny, potrzebny do 2.6.29 i 2.6.30

(i też nie jeden, potrzeba ~3 pliki, ja ich nie znalazłem)

----------

## BeteNoire

Pliki już są na drzewie. Niestety moja X200M nie działa z tym driverem - cannot allocate memory. Tragedia z tymi sterownikami. Nigdy więcej ATI.

----------

## bartmarian

ja mam inaczej, X-y co prawda wstały, ale compiza juz do współpracy namówić nie mogę,

wróciłem do 2.6.27 i jest "ok" (bo ok, to wcale nie jest)

----------

